# TomTom in Mexico



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had used a tomtom gps to get from the USA to their destination in Mexico? When I used my last one, it threw me on some really funky routes pretty much avoiding any major roads. I'd like to think it was just something I set wrong, but since I am looking at buying a new gps I figure I might as well ask to everyone else's experience.


THANKS


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I own the Garmin 855,I installed the Bicimapas Mexico chip and love it.
as soon as you cross the border the new chip takes over, 
when I got into Merida after dark it took me right to my hotel, 
only problem is speach, instead of saying "calle" it might say "call"...
you can press a remote button and ask it where the nearest 
hospital, police station or gas station is and it will give you options...
the fun part is when you are off road you can press a button and
save the position to return at some future time...I love my Garmin, 
don't leave home without it.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I had a TOMTOM as a gift and the Mexican maps were inferior to Garmin. I returned it.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies. Looks like I'll be taking the garmin route with a nice paper map as backup this time around.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

We used the Tom Tom to go from Austin Texas to Ajijic with very little problem. Yes we had a map also just in case but the GPS did a great job. Even when we had to go away from it's selection because of construction, it picked up our new location and sent us an accurate route.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

pappabee said:


> We used the Tom Tom to go from Austin Texas to Ajijic with very little problem. Yes we had a map also just in case but the GPS did a great job. Even when we had to go away from it's selection because of construction, it picked up our new location and sent us an accurate route.


Which model did you use, and did you buy an extra map? I really prefer TomTom over Garmin otherwise, but if it cant get the Mexico thing right then I'd have to get a Garmin.

I remember near the end of my trip, tom sent me up through some mountains for HOURS, then I finally got to a fed. highway, it took me off as soon as I got to the earliest intersection, wound me up on a dirt road that felt more like the moon's surface, and after 45 mins of driving that said to make a u-turn when possible and took me back to the highway.


----------

